# Couple Large Mouth Bass Mounts.



## Michelles_Taxidermy (Feb 18, 2006)

The first fish was an 8 1/2 lbs Large Mouth caught here in South Georgia. I can't remember where he said he caught it but the fish was almost completly white 1/2 way up the body. It was quite different trying to match the colors.










The second fish was 10 lbs caught in South Georgia out of a farm pond or a lake I can't remember what the man said.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice mounts! I saved three fish from our fishing trip over the weekend I am going to try my first fish (rainbow) in a few weeks.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------

